# snakewood?



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I just got a fabulous blank of snakewood. A luthier friend of mine out west bought it a few years ago but didnt use it, and sold it to me with a bunch of wood I just bought from him.

All I remember back in my woodworking college days, was that snakewood was so expensive, it was sold by the pound instead of board feet. I think he paid $150 for the highly figured blank.

I have read it is prone to splitting though. ANyone use it for a fretboard before? or should I keep it for some nice trim on a jewelery box or a fine piece of furniture?

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I had to google:



If that is indicative of the price of this wood, I can see the concern, though I saw this too:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Sweet. 
I have seen it used for bridges but never a fretboard. I did however make a very cool looking fretboard from leopard wood. I think the results might be somewhat similar. I'd do it if I had the wood.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> Sweet.
> I have seen it used for bridges but never a fretboard. I did however make a very cool looking fretboard from leopard wood. I think the results might be somewhat similar. I'd do it if I had the wood.


Does it bite back?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've only seen i as binding on acoustic guitars. It is something special to be sure. Might be a bit of a waste as a fretboard.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

here is a shot that I just wiped down with a damp cloth... it feels very heavy, and almost like bakelite. Its been rough sanded, I imagine like most dense woods (ebony, lignum vitae, etc) with some finer sanding and polishing it will shine like a mirror.

I think cutting it into small strips for trim will lose much of the impact... it is figured but on a larger scale. I will for sure keep this intact and either use it for a fretboard, or maybe even resaw and use it for somethign decorative.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

